# Friend of Berthoud Pass 2013-14 Avalanche Classes



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well it is that time of year again. 10 years of doing this. I've been around for eight of them. 

2013-2014 FOBP Avalanche Awareness Courses – Ten Year Anniversary « Friends of Berthoud Pass



> Thanks to generous donations from our sponsors, members and supporters, FOBP embarks on it’s Tenth Year of free avalanche awareness classes for the 2013-2014 season.
> 
> Classroom Sessions:
> 
> ...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Updated with an additional class at the Eddie Bauer store in the Park Meadows mall.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Boulder class tonight has been cancelled. Sorry for the late notice.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Registration for the Free On Snow Class is now open. 

Linky


----------

